# Sewills Pocket Watch?



## Joedawes (Jun 2, 2010)

I have always been interested in watches and have always been interested in getting a pocket watch.

Since joining the navy I've wanted one to go with my dress uniform and have been trying to get one with a navy link.

I have finally got hold of a Seawills pocket watch. I probably paid over the odds and paid Â£50 for it. It is in a Silver case dated 1855 hallmarked for chester, I don't think the case is original as it has looks to have been drilled for a different workings hence the three winding holes and also the front hinge seems to have been moved from the top to the side.

I'm unsure of the condition of the mechanism due to the lack of a key and I don't want to damage it before it's been checked. It seems free to move but the minute hand is damaged and the second hand missing.

So in summary I'm really interested if I've bought a load of scrap and if I should send it back to what is left of Sewills to repair and restore it or if it's not worth the great cost of that then just to take it to my usual watch repairer for a cheap fix up.

Any info or advice would be great.

Joe


----------



## Joedawes (Jun 2, 2010)

Heres some photos

The Watch



















The Movement










The Case



















Where the front hinged from in the past?










The back

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs513.ash1/30257_399771372820_644437820_4745297_7614894_n.jpg


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Sewill's watches tend to have a premium charged for the fact that they were suppliers to the admiralty. Even in poor condition I'd suggest that you got a bit of a bargain only paying Â£50 for this one.

Sewills' themselves went out of business in 2001 and although the name and remaining stock has recently been purchased by Time Factors I'm unaware if they carry out repairs. I'd tend to get this sent to a specialist watchmaker anyway as its unlikely that there are any spares available for it anyway. The movement should really be able to serviced/repaired by any competent watch-maker.

I think your observations on the case are probably correct, but I'd no let that put you off the watch. It looks as though the watch case was originally on another movement, but someone felt it was worth putting in a quality movement (Sewills) and paying to have all the additional work done to the case rather than simply buying a new watch.


----------



## Joedawes (Jun 2, 2010)

I quite like the fact the case is probably not the original, I kind of feel it has more of a story and character.

Also as I have no interest in selling the watch I'm thinking of getting the watch engraved with my military service number.

I went to http://sewills.com/index2.html and according to the site â€œWith Sewills of Liverpool ceasing trading during 2000, we as a group of ex Sewills of Liverpool employees decided to go it alone.â€ To service and repair old sewills items. I have e-mailed them but as yet have not had a reply.

Would anyone on here know of a good place to get it repaired/restored? I live in Birmingham and have a few contacts in the jewellery quarter but would like to use someone I know to be tried and tested.

Also is there any way of dating the watch movement from the number on the back? Due to the closing down of sewills there isnâ€™t much info on the watches on the internet.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

If you're looking for something else I noticed anchorsupplies-dot.com have some RN deck pocket watches. I take it this is for your mess dress.


----------



## Joedawes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> If you're looking for something else I noticed anchorsupplies-dot.com have some RN deck pocket watches. I take it this is for your mess dress.


Yep it's for my mess dress. Never seen that website before so thanks for the link. Love the Waltham Pocket Watch

Royal navy issue but can't afford one at the mo!

Joe


----------

